# cleaning cork tile background



## Motmas (Jul 13, 2011)

I just purchased an 18x18x24 zoo med terrarium (used) for a steal and with it the guy gave me the zoo med cork tile background. When i started to clean out the terrarium the next day i removed the background, it appeared to be the first time it had been removed since installed. the bottom of the tile (front and back) seem to be discolored, like it had been sitting in water. Also seems to be some white residue on the front, i imagine its mold even though i thought these tiles weren't suppose to mold. I've never used this product before so i was just wondering if there's an effective way of cleaning this? or should i just trash it?


----------



## billykuhn260 (Jul 5, 2013)

Well. It will be better if you contact an expert directly.


----------



## Lushmush (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd personally bin it. Although you could try to clean it with a hand-held steam cleaner perhaps?


----------

